# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Revelation

## Cupke_pe_Korce

_You know you are dead when you cant look at yourself in the mirror_


Human faces (like resting places)
in splendor shine. 
And one sees nothing but 
faces that stare,  
faces that  glare
faces that cry, 
faces that lie
Faces! enough of that!

Today, 
a faceless creature stopped me on the street
and said: 
You are beautiful, my lady
and I wanted to smash his face.

Now, 
all mirrors are broken,  
prophecies, all spoken
Nevertheless,
I seems like I just cant escape 
from sketches 
God Almighty!
Im being hunted by countless faces,
Help!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Did I tell you I wanted to escape from others?
I lied!
All I want to escape from is _myself_.
Yes! 
My hideous _self_, - my lovely one;
My only master, - my slave.

ps. Today I let go off its hand. Guess what?! It fell.  When I saw it go down on its knees, I couldnt help laughing.at _myself_.

pss. Damn! I forgot to spell-check.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

When dreams fall so deep into the pit, its impossible to see what they are.  Darkness makes them look shapeless. Alas! Its not the shape Im looking for.its the idea. To look for an idea inside a bottomless pit - isnt that nuts? Yes, yesI must go on a diet. Im eating too much of myself.

----------


## Leila

Te jete kjo Cupka, vertete? :D

----------


## angeldust

:*oks

Epo do ta nxirrte koken heret a vone! :p

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Te jete kjo Cupka, vertete? :D


Of course not! What did you think?
This is the *thing* - do you understand? - the* thing.*

----------


## Leila

It's not what we talk about. It's what we say.
Revelation. Titull me appropriate per ty s'mund te gjeja.

<tightening the seatbelt and enjoying the black-and-white screen wide-eyed, ne pritje te pikes kulminante qe shoqerohet me ritmin dun-dun-dun!>

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

no, it's gonna be BANG BANG BANG!!! wondering what the difference is? Just the upper case letters (lol)
 `cause the *thing* is simply _that_ which refuses to be something. ;)

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Years have passed by,
and I still think of myself as
beautiful! just because
you liked me.

Years have passed by,
and I still polish my nails
in red! Just because
you liked them.

And when I feel blue
I cut them (as I used to
when you hurt me.)

Ive always known:
I can never possess you as I want to (or can I?)
Possess you entirely (do you understand?)
Oh! Why wasnt me that gave you birth,
Why not mesuffer that pain?
You would have been mine then,
Mine solely! my flesh, my blood, my veins.

For the battles we never fought,
Im still fighting,
The invincible you!

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

And ..., you will LOSE!!! ... Sepse..., thjesht, ti e njeh "ate", ndoshta jo aq mire sa une. Dhe ..., ti e di se ai adhuron "vetvrasjen"; por ..., edhe nqs ai e nderrmer ate akt; ... kurre mos harro se ..., se ... GJAKU eshte jete!!! ... Ushqim per te pavdekshmit!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

...he says, quoting someone.

To lose,to fail
What does that mean?
(Are we all lost or what?!)
Earth - a huge bowl of cadaverous faces,
openmouthed,
watches the unconquerable souls 
soaring over its ruins.

You see,  the sun says.
All great deeds amount to nothing,
and nothing you are, until
you fail completely.

To lose,to fail
What does that mean?
Utterly meaningless  a word,
a nightmare so dim.
Yet, one must lose the lifes battle
to win it all overagain!

----------


## Leila

Have some consideration; don't BANG us so much. lol
<watching the *thing* refuse>

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

the battle hasn't started yet. 
When you see death cavalcading through golden forests, then you will no that time has come (to an end) :p

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Nelly?!
Stop this awful joke,
Will you...please?

Wake up!
Im tired of chasing 
ethereal dreams, 
falling endlessly  within themselves.
Unyielding faith,
sphinx-like demeanor,
guardian angel of a fallen empire
of unspeakable things.

Nelly?!
Stay away from that mirror!!!
Its a mad world Nel'
Too much light out there;
sounding vibes;
and certainly not enough sleep.

Nelly?! 
Do you see the sky?
It's pouring stars
Make a wish!

Nelly?!
For heavens sake
Talk to me!
Nelly?!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

- My favorite flowers did not make it through the rain.
- All flowers die at some point.  Is it the weather that has gotten to you or the rotten lilies in the vase?
- [smiles wearily] Last night I dreamt of a little girl walking along a country road, singing merrily.  She was wearing a white dress, with pink ribbons tied around her waist, and silver shoes.  As she walked, blossom was falling from the trees on both sides of the road. At times she turned around and laughed charmingly with the petals that kept falling and fallinguntil the road became impassable, and I lost her.  Her enchanted laughter woke me up and I felt sorry.
- You still think that your rotten lilies will revive if you stretch your fingers and touch them?
- I no longer know what Im thinking.  
- [mockingly] Like dusty trophies of bygone victories!  bear witness of aging souls, hopeless dreams.  [silence] I want to take you across the river.
- Why?
- `Cause I want to.
- How is it like across the river?
- Unlike any other thing you have seen, or dreamt of.
- You know I dont like surprises.
- You will love this one, trust me!
- The way I love your lizard-skin touch? Do you know how many times I have been in the verge of embracing you? It makes me shudder.
- Youre insane!
- [laughs] Arent we both?
- Does that surprise you?
- It does, but I like it.
- [smiles] How much?
- More than your lizard-skin touch.
- Only that much?
- More than your unexpected visits at midnight, your frightful laughter, your bewildered eyes, more,more than your struggles to meet my gaze.
- More than operating rooms from where life has parted? more than smothering cries in neon-lightened hallways, white uniforms, sirens, traffic, sleepless nights, mornings that never come?
- Enough!
- Across the river then, where rose petals never die. Sign it!
- Not now, not yet.  Tomorrow, after the sunrise. I want to sleep late.
- [laughs] You willin eternity.
- An infinite moment of the infinite all. What is the difference?!
- Leave now, I want to sleep. [falls within]

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

What a dreadful thing _the thing_ is! its shape how bizarre! It  stretches and expands in an instant, shrinks and reduces to nothingness, and twists, twists, twists to suffocation.  Its like a plastic entity that, no matter how hard you try to deform it, it goes back to its original shape.  You cannot imagine how many times I have stabbed daggers into its breast - infinitely!- and rotated them forcibly, and pushed them deeper and deeper, but it simply wont die! You cannot imagine how many times I have grabbed it by its horrifying hair, dragged it in the dust until I have exhausted all my muscles, but it still raises up, and laughslaughs insanely like a loathsome little demon whose distorted facial expression I cannot describe.  
O death, how mighty you are! your face, how beautiful! O mortal creature, rejoice! for there is nothing more horrifying than immortality!

----------


## Humdinger

Footnote: shiko legjenden Skandinav(ike) e Hel, daughter of Loki.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

I did, but what's Hel gotta do with my wretched thing? I don't get it.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

It is always at night that obscure things become visible.  There she was, lying on the rocking chair half asleep, kindled by a strange feeling of euphoria that only solitude can produce, thinking that for a moment she had escaped from the circle that confines earthly life.  At the far end of the room a candle was casting a dim, yellow light which, seen through her inflamed eyelids, could have been easily mistaken for a bonfire.  Entirely unconscious of any insinuations, she stretched her hand as if she wanted to catch that mellow light between her fingers, and squeeze it in her hand until a burning sensation had forced her to release it, but the comebacks are quick in such cases, for her hand remained empty no matter how hard her fingers pressed against her palm.  She got up then, walked toward the candle, seized it with both hands and watched the flickering flame illuminate the room: the slowly melting wax was accumulating between her fingers thicker and thicker, and she felt utterly overwhelmed by an aphrodisiac tremor.  
Youre deliberately tormenting yourself. I wonder why.
Prompted by his sudden appearance, she stormed: You devil! How many times have I told you not to enter my room without permission? This is still my jurisdiction. Do you understand that? 
Would you have ever given me that permission? he continued, putting a diabolic smile on his face and emphasizing the word permission.  
I would, she replied, realizing that she had just told him a lie.
He smiled softly because he knew what she was thinking, and because he didnt feel like arguing with her tonight. There was something mesmerizing about her, but he couldnt tell what.  Examining her all over with his big, inquiring eyes he noticed that she was dressed up.  As usual, she was wearing no makeup, but her complexion was paler than ever. The pearl necklace encircling her neck glimmered with her rapid breath, and he thought it was strange because she hated jewelries.  Her flary black dress, held by two thin straps which traveled above her shoulders, fell just above her knees, and he saw that she was standing on her high heels.
Youre not afraid of becoming paralyzed anymore he murmured, still trying to figure out what made her look so unusual.
Do you really think so? she asked, and then continued in a grave voice: There is nothing more paralyzing than fear itself.  It is a long lasting battle we have to fight with ourselves, and the outcome is not certain. She said this with a confidence that surprised him, and only when he looked into her eyes, he realized the seriousness of the matter. Taking her delicate face between his hands, he asked in a soothing voice:
What is it that frightens you?
She was flooded with tears.  As much as he wanted to ease her pain, he knew that, in such cases, there was nothing better than weeping, and he let her weep to exhaustion.  She was still sobbing when he asked her again what the matter was.
Today, - she started in a trembling voice  I saw my dearest of creatures turn into a monster.  You have no idea how sickening the green eyed devil was! even Lethe cannot wash away the dirty traces of his touch. Whether it was the world that was falling apart or me I cannot recall, but I fled from the wretched thing like hell.  But it seems like there is no escape, for when I opened my closed I saw his shadow hanging between my clothes, and I almost threw up.
Here she paused, and would have fainted unless he had seized her body. Trembling like a leaf in the wind, it felt so fragile.  It had never occurred to him that life was so frail.  And what did he know about life anyways?! He only knew when to take it, and that was all.  He had listened to her, seen through her eyes, but he had never felt like her, and for this very reason, he envied her.  They both remained motionless for a while - he, listening to her calmed breath and she, thinking of butterflies.  A mellow music filled the night and, as if by magic, they both found themselves on the spotlight. In a very polite manner, he requested: 
A last dance please, and youll forget all about this. 
Fearing no more, she swung into his arms gently, and gently they moved away.  She thought she had never felt so light when the world started to spin faster and faster, and she would have flown away unless he had stopped her. Dazzled by the rapid move she leaned onto him: a sharp but pleasant pain emerging from the back of her neck traveled to her tiptoes, and through her half-opened eyes she saw her necklace break, numerous pearls cover the floor  under the dancers shoes, their glitter crushed!

----------


## Lit

I wonder why I ever stopped frequenting this lurid joint or do I?
My dear, thanks for bringing me back.

If youd ever express the desire for the way you write, to resemble someone elses, um that same someone would enjoy reading you.
What I really wonder is, why this lateness?


P.S. green eyed devilish monster the Shakespearean one? My, oh my! I noticed lately that Lethe is just a filthy, good-for-nothing river.

----------

